# H} dark vengeance DA W} dark vengeance Chaos



## blaink (Jan 9, 2013)

I just recently got back into the hobby and bought the Dark Vengeance box set. I am going to start working on a Chaos Space Marine army and I'd like to trade the Dark Angels from the box set for the Chaos from the box set.

Thanks,

blaink


----------



## DA-knight (Mar 1, 2013)

Interested, sent you a PM.


----------



## voidsplitter (Apr 4, 2013)

*!!*

i have the whole chaos army assembled and the hellbrute very well painted....
would you be interested in trading with the dark angels??


----------

